# Test Run for Turkey Day



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Last year my first Turkey (16 lbs) was not the best on the BGE, so I bought a 10 pounder and smoking this bad boy this morning. I did a simple oil rub with salt and pepper and put bacon on top. Cooking at temp of 225 for 30 minutes a pounds. I'll post pix of the end results. I hope it turns out ok, because Turkey Day is around the corner. Btw I did buy my turkey for Thanksgiving already. Another 10 pounder. 
Whyme


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Finished Smoked Turkey. I hope it's good.
Whyme


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks good


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Just in time for the race!


----------



## rippin90 (Jan 3, 2009)

Bird looks good. I brine all my birds (chicken, turkey and cornish game hens). It makes them more juicy.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Try 325-350 for 15-20 min a lb. No need to cook a bird low and slow since there isn't any fat to break down. I have cooked a pile of turkeys and all have turned out amazing. Also never stuff a bird that you're gonna cool at that low of a temp. The meat stays in the danger zone to long. 

How was the taste test on yours, looks mighty fine.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I just can not pull myself away from frying them. But that does look good!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

jaster said:


> I just can not pull myself away from frying them. But that does look good!


I was the same way. Love some fried turkey but you cook it on the egg and you won't look back. So much easier and I think it's juicier. You do a little of that crisp in the skin though.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

what temperature did you pull it?


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

I cooked mine at 225 temp for six and a half hours. Internal temp was 177 when pulled from the BGE. Remember I had a 10 pound turkey. Even better about this was all leftovers were eaten. 
Whyme


----------

